# When is the earliest you can sign a Purchase Order for ED?



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I have an ED confirmed production number for September (Oktoberfest time frame). The ED Packet says I need to sign the PO 45 days before delivery.

But I'm going to be close to my dealer next week, 3 months from delivery. With the rhetoric about import tariffs I wouldn't mind getting the PO squared away as well. Is it too early to sign the Purchase Order? I only have the Production Number. Thanks!

For those wondering, I'm getting an M2 Competition (Manual) this time around.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

Is the dealer asking or BMW? Because a lot of people around here sign the papers just a few days before leaving. If the dealer is asking you to sign the actual sales paper work you’ll start paying the day you sign. If it’s just an order form with no financial commitment go for it.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Chris,
You're fine to sign the BMW AG Purchase Order for the new M2 now; sounds like a great trip and a very special car :thumbup:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Chris:

I'm with Dick. At least on my original aborted '08 deal, I signed like eight months ahead of the intended date. That's when they ran out of engines, then found a few more, but still a few shy of my production number, etc. etc.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

kjboyd said:


> Is the dealer asking or BMW? Because a lot of people around here sign the papers just a few days before leaving. If the dealer is asking you to sign the actual sales paper work you'll start paying the day you sign. If it's just an order form with no financial commitment go for it.


The ED Purchase Order ("ED PO")is a different document from lease/finance/cash payment/document prior to delivery. ED PO needs to be signed 30 days prior to ED date so German registration and insurance can be arranged.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

As Ibiza mentioned, the PO and related documents are different documents from the financial documents. We signed our PO on 4/11 for our Euro Delivery on 7/18. We signed the financial docs on 6/29. 

The documents you sign with the PO include Terms and Conditions, Power of Attorney, Cold Weather Driving Conditions Release, Notification to Release Vehicle Breakdown and Accident Information to BMW NA, an English translation for SEPA Direct Debit Mandate and a German copy of the same, (SESPA-Lastschriftmandat) which IIRC, is a tax payment that BMW pays on your behalf. 

When people get the German receipt for the payment in the mail, they think it's a tax payment that they have to make. That question pops up on various forums on a regular basis.

For those wondering what we're getting this time around, my wife is getting an M3 Competition Package in Individual San Merino Blue with Individual Polar Blue contrasting stitching. We leave a week from Saturday! Can't wait!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

That will be a very special M3 Tom! Please post pics, as I don't think I've ever seen a San Marino M3/4 before. Especially nice with the recently affordable contrasting stitching.

Did you get hit with the 'full boat' up-charge for the Individual paint?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

dkreidel said:


> That will be a very special M3 Tom! Please post pics, as I don't think I've ever seen a San Marino M3/4 before. Especially nice with the recently affordable contrasting stitching.
> 
> Did you get hit with the 'full boat' up-charge for the Individual paint?


I assume that he was 'hit up' for the full $5,200 for SMB. Great interior with the full extended leather black with polar stitching. There has been quite a few SMB over on Bimmmerpost, as I'm considering this color also for 2020.

Can't wait to see photos!! Is the ZCP ordered with black 666M's?


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I briefly had an M6 vert with manual trans and in San Marino Blue; it was stunning. Other than Montreal Blue from the 90's, San Marino is the best BMW offers.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> That will be a very special M3 Tom! Please post pics, as I don't think I've ever seen a San Marino M3/4 before. Especially nice with the recently affordable contrasting stitching.
> 
> Did you get hit with the 'full boat' up-charge for the Individual paint?


To tide you over, here's some shots of a San Marino Blue M3 that's owned by a tech at our local BMW dealer. His is a standard M3, but he's put on the gloss black front grilles, side gills, and rear badge from the M3 Competition Package, so on the outside this car looks identical to what Sue's car will look like. She's getting the Competition Package but the 19" 437M wheels instead of the 20" 666M wheels since it will be her daily driver and she doesn't want to clean the 666M wheels! Of course, the interior will be different, and neither one of us has seen Polar Blue stitching on anything but an M2, since that's the standard stitching on those, so we're really looking forward to seeing it.

Yes, we did pay the $5200 (MSRP) up-charge for the Individual San Marino Blue. The car was actually ordered in November last year for a May ED, but our dealer is not a high-volume dealer and didn't get an allocation until February. As a result, BMW couldn't do the Individual interior in time for a May delivery since they batch their Individual orders and couldn't produce the car until June. We were going to attend the Grand Prix of Monaco, but when that wasn't possible, we opted for a July delivery so we could attend the German Grand Prix. Had to re-plan the entire trip, but other than the change for the Grand Prix locations, the trip is essentially the same as originally planned, with most of the same hotels.

Since we ordered, there's been recent news that San Marino Blue is now a standard color for M3/M4s everywhere except the U.S. Feels a little like I took a stack of 52 $100 bills and made a little bonfire, but it is what it is, and that's what Sue has been wanting, so that's what Sue got.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

You can do the ED PO as far out a 5 months as long as you have a production#.


----------

